# Nintendo vs Sony



## merinda! (Jun 25, 2009)

Which will you choose?
The Battle Begins.
Mwaha.

*<big><big><big><big>i forgot to mention that
I'm gathering this information
on a school IT/Technology Project.
(don't ask.)
</big></big></big></big>*


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

NIntendo!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

Nintendo. I've got nothing with Sony.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2009)

oh no, this is bound to start flames.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 25, 2009)

Sony.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 25, 2009)

Sony... : D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sony obviously.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## fitzy (Jun 25, 2009)

Sony.


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jun 25, 2009)

Nintendo


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

Where's the 'Microsoft' option, huh?


----------



## melly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nintendo, and sony


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Where's the 'Microsoft' option, huh?


Because we all know Microsoft would more than likely win this poll.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

Sony.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2009)

Both


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

id have to go both it all just depends on the game they both have pros and cons.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

Nintendo. Half of the games Microsoft make they already on the PS3.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 25, 2009)

Both
@Microsoft pplz, don't you know Microsoft is trying to go down the same path as Nintendo because they seen how much money the casual gamers bring in? That's why they made Natal and that racing game with the avatars.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2009)

Both.


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 25, 2009)

both


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 25, 2009)

I chose both!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Nintendo = Xbox > Sony


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

never played a sony game and never hade a sony consle so i pick nintendo


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

Microsoft>Sony>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nintendo


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 25, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 25, 2009)

This reminds me of a long time ago when my dad was gonna buy me a console, and I wanted a N64 but he wanted a PS1.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 25, 2009)

both


----------



## Hiro (Jun 26, 2009)

*Does the voice the animals in ACWW does*
<big>Nintendo</big>


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Classic Nintendo: Yes
New Nintendo: No, I prefer Sony.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a long time ago when my dad was gonna buy me a console, and I wanted a N64 but he wanted a PS1.


Lulz.
PS1 did have some good games though. D=

Hmm... well I prefer Nintendo games 'cause I suck less in them but Sony has Metal Gear and that series alone beats every Nintendo game... D:


----------



## bcb (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Sony and all but...

I vote Nintendo. Microsoft, I've got no love for you... It's either already on PS3, is a shooter, or it sucks.


----------



## melly (Jun 26, 2009)

I like both, but I use the nintendo more


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I love Sony and all but...
> 
> I vote Nintendo. Microsoft, I've got no love for you... It's either already on PS3, is a shooter, or it sucks.


Microsoft isn't an option here


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

SONY FTW


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

nintendo


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Micosoft


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

nintendo. too many sony and microsoft games r 2 gory and violent. even SSBB is less violent.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh no, this is bound to start flames.


there has been no flaming whatsoever
your predictions are incorrect I'm afraid.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

GenoFan said:
			
		

> nintendo. too many sony and microsoft games r 2 gory and violent. even SSBB is less violent.


Why is that a problem?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I already had a N64 and I can't remember why I was getting a second one at all. I should've chosen PS1 for more variety.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2009)

GenoFan said:
			
		

> nintendo. too many sony and microsoft games r 2 gory and violent. even SSBB is less violent.


That's why they are rated 15, 18+ so you shouldn't be playing them at your age.

Play a game 3+ and there is no gor or violence.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 29, 2009)

This is funny because you are posting this on a biased site


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

I have both so, well both.


----------



## MygL (Jun 29, 2009)

Nintendo.


----------

